# Plumbing in Honduras



## trchamberlain (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I signed up because I am volunteering *in Honduras* and some of the work involves plumbing. I am a DYI guy in the States but things are a bit different here and I am pretty much on my own. I need help getting connected with people who can help me figure out how it's done here! Any help is appreciated!

Here it goes: *I need to install a toilet and a couple of shower drains in a new construction.* The drain pipes have concrete poured all the way up to the floor level with tile around them. The pipe is PVC SDR (sdr 35?) and the toilet drain measures 4.5" ID. The flange I have is offset which I don't think I need and it is 4" OD sch 40.

Do I need a larger flange or can I reduce and adapt somehow to the smaller sch 40 flange? I am not opposed to doing some chiseling in the concrete which I am sure needs done but I need to know what to get at the hardware store before I go. If anyone has actually done work in Central America and could tell me how they normally do it here that would be best. They definitely don't have strict codes like in the states.

Additionally the shower drains are metal and don't appear to have any way to connect to the pipe. I am guessing you just slide the lip of the drain inside the pipe and cement around them leaving enough space at the top for grout around the outside. Unfortunately the horizontal run of the drains are very shallow so I don't have much farther I can chip them out. Any input? I can try to get some pictures too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

